# Tree branch above deck railing issue



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Help me out here, I got a 20" dia. tree branch above the deck floor where the railing will be, homie wants to leave the branch, sez they love this, it adds charm.

Why can't we build the railing around the limb?

How would you handle this one, not sure I can make them cut the limb?


----------



## Alias (Mar 11, 2011)

Has he run this proposal by his homeowners insurance co.?   I'm sure they will love to insure him with a potential 'accident waiting to happen' in place.  

Sue, where the limb, and possibly tree, must go.........:devil


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 11, 2011)

would the combination of the limb and rail prevent the passage of a 4 inch sphere?


----------



## tbz (Mar 11, 2011)

WELL,

1. how much sway will the branch have in a wind storm?

2. Since the guard has a 4" sphere requirement, how are they going to close down the area around the branch and allow for the tree branch to move and not rip a part the deck or the guard?

3. Since you have doubts and this is not a typical installation described in the IRC, just require them to submit a set of engineer approved drawings including the tree branch being part of the guard, see what the engineer brings back.


----------



## steveray (Mar 11, 2011)

As long as you can satisfy the guard requirements....I dont see how you can deny it......would you let them build a house 50' away from a 75' tree because it will fall down some day? I can see not using the tree for structure, but I would buy a living guard...


----------



## FredK (Mar 11, 2011)

Here we amended decks to have to be 30 inches off the ground to need the permit/inspection.  So in my case I would have them add dirt unitl it met the no permit requirement.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 11, 2011)

FredK, that will be alot of dirt, deck is 72" above grade. What about the same issue with a cactus, do you let them build around em?

tbz, questions 1 &2 are good ones the third one well, I dont know if we'll go that far.

Keep in mine the tree limb will continue to grow!


----------



## NH09 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd have him build the guard around the branch - or move the tree.


----------



## Yikes (Mar 11, 2011)

This talk of engineering calcs for a living tree is IMO overkill.  IBC 1013 Guardrails is expressly written for "*open-sided* walking surfaces".

Nature has provided a way for the walking surface to not be considered "open-sided" for a width of up to 20 inches.

The branch is NOT part of the guard; it is part of the environment that makes a guard unneccessary for that small space.

IBC will allow another 3.99" of open space on either side of the 20" branch.

Allow the guardrail framing to surround the branch with < 4" clearance.  If they need more wiggle room due to tree sway, then make it bigger but have them provide a flexible cargo net around the wider opening.

If the branch rots or is blown away in the future, THEN a guard will be necessary.  That's no different than if my backyard erodes someday and turns my slab-on-grade patio into a cliff-edge overlook requiring guardrails.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 11, 2011)

I just recieved a drawing that will meet the railing code by going around the limb with the railing returning back onto the deck around the branch then back out to the outer edge then to the post corner. They will need to allow room for the tree growth and sway as suggested.

The engineers will have to find another project!

NH09, Tree is old growth cottonwood over 36" in dia. no moving unless they use a dozer

pc1


----------



## GHRoberts (Mar 11, 2011)

I am glad the issue was resolved to everyone's satisfaction.


----------



## tbz (Mar 11, 2011)

PCI,

Not seeing the tree and having past clients have us work around branches before, I can only say 4" is not enough for hard clearance.

As noted by others something that moves needs to be there.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 11, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> They will need to allow room for the tree growth and sway as suggested.


Please point to that requirement in the code.

Or is yours amended to require property owners to dance for your amusement.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 14, 2011)

brudgers,

Not a ICC code! City muni-code gives me the juice to enforce a dangerous tree ordinace if the limb is deemed a hazard to persons or property.

I was working with the homeowner to find a solution not enforcing the Texas two step or the funky chicken, which only one is amusing to me!

Ye...ha!


----------



## brudgers (Mar 14, 2011)

Dangerous tree ordinance?

To get their permit, your homeowners will need this:


----------



## texasbo (Mar 14, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Dangerous tree ordinance?To get their permit, your homeowners will need this:


I always suspected you were stridetide155.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 14, 2011)

texasbo said:
			
		

> I always suspected you were stridetide155.


I don't follow your delusion.


----------

